# 486 risen from the dead



## Rikintosh (Sep 13, 2021)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Cyrix DX2 v80 486 @80Mhz16MB RAM3GB HDCDROM, 5" and 3" floppy drivers1MB video CardSound Blaster 16.

After a few weeks of retrobright, the front cover has returned to its original color. The old rusty cabinet was 100% sanded with several different sandpapers, then the metal was treated so it doesn't rust again, and then it was painted in the original patterns.The motherboard was overhauled, capacitors changed, cleaned, as well as the power supply. The floppy and cdrom drivers were also disassembled, cleaned, and lubricated, the final touch being the excellent cable management.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Sep 19, 2021)

I voted 10/10 because:

A for effort


----------



## Karahel (Sep 19, 2021)

I voted 10/10 because:

Amazing piece of history!!!


----------



## Jeager (Sep 22, 2021)

I voted 0/10 because no trackball pictures !


----------



## SUTHNR (Dec 7, 2021)

Holy Retro-wow Batman!   Pretty sure I have this same case stashed away in my attic.... I still have all my old computers going back to the Atari 2600 in the 80s, Commodore 63, Commodore Colt PC, and several custom builds in between.  Nice!


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 8, 2021)

Nice restoration, but no mods.
You posted in the wrong section.


----------



## caroline! (Dec 12, 2021)

Nice restoration 

How do you managed to remove the yellow tint from the plastics? I have a bunch of plastics I want to restore including a case. I've been told 40 vol. hydrogen peroxide and an UV lamp could do the trick but I'm not sure, I also don't have an UV lamp yet. Is there any other way?


----------



## karakarga (Jan 3, 2022)

Nice, but there is no graphics card on it, no VL-Bus or ISA. Not workable with this condition.

Oh, there is another picture, all installed. That's fine.... Why not showing all attached cards separately?


----------



## skates (Feb 1, 2022)

Nicely done, this really brings back memories when I worked for a software education/gaming company in their tech support right when these machines came out and we got a dozen of them.  We all marveled at the turbo switch, then it was game on!  Still, one of the best PCs I've ever owned, it was solid and when we got new machines at work, I took a few of these home for my drunken lan parties

Edit:  I'm jones'n to hear the clunk of the on/off switch.  It's the difference between closing a door on a Mercedes and any other vehicle.


----------



## Arkz (Apr 4, 2022)

I voted 3/10 because:

It is what it is really.


----------



## RetroVelocity (Aug 3, 2022)

After searching for over 10 years, I found this case on EBAY!
Best looking IMO.


----------

